# Historic photos - Antarctic expeditions



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*On Ice: 100 year-old negatives discovered in Antarctic*










_Conservators restoring an Antarctic exploration hut recently made a remarkable discovery: a small box of 22 exposed but unprocessed photographic negatives, frozen in a solid block of ice for nearly one hundred years.

These negatives were meticulously processed and restored by a Wellington photography conservator. Antarctic Heritage Trust executive director Nigel Watson said of these never-before-seen images:

"It's the first example that I'm aware of, of undeveloped negatives from a century ago from the Antarctic heroic era._​
(Imaging-Resource)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Too bad they did not show more of the images.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Too bad they did not show more of the images.


All the images are here.


----------

